# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Συνάντηση Νότιων κόμβων - Σάββατο 18-3-2006

## ice

Σάββατο 18-3-2006 και ώρα 19.00 μμ θα διεξαχθεί μασοmeeting των νοτίων κόμβων με σκοπό των σχεδιασμό - επανασχεδιασμό και συζήτηση πάνω σε θέματα routing-traffic shaping-links-etc .

Συμμετοχή σχεδόν ελέυθερη με μοναδικό κόστος την προσαγωγή υπόπτων κρεάτων (λουκάνικων-μπριζολών-πουλερικών) προς ανάκριση και κατάποση. Θα υπάρχει έτοιμη πυρά για τα απαραίτητα βασανιστήρια.
Το μέρος θα ανακοινωθεί σε επόμενο μυνημα.

Παρακαλούντε να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι κόμβοι .

*Τι χρειαζομαστε :*

Χώρος ("ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΑΚΙ" 20μ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ)
Χάρτη AWMN
Στυλούς 

Και οτιδηποτε ξεχασα φωναξτε να το βαλω 

Συμμετεχοντες

ice
alsafi
koki
alasondro
cha0s
Neuromancer
halek
maznek
panoz
katsaros_m
althaia
gvang
lx911
avidavid
Gollum
harisma
painter ?
mew?
vegos ?




Με εκτίμηση 
Στέλιος

----------


## Cha0s

Ενδιαφέρον! Η μάσα είναι κάτι που δεν πρέπει να χάσουμε  ::  


Για πες μέρος!!!

Αν είναι εδώ στα Νότια είμαι μέσα χαλαρά!

----------


## koki

11 μισή προ μεσημβρίας δηλαδή το πρωί;

----------


## ice

Ε οχι η συναντηση των νοτιων κομβων θα γινει για πρωτοτυπια στα βορεια . θα περασει να σας παρει πουλμανακι.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

μα και βεβαια θα γινει στα νοτια .!!!!!!

----------


## ice

μεχρι να γινουν οι ανακρισεις να περασουν ολα τα βασανιστηρια θα περασει η ωρα . !!!

----------


## Cha0s

Πες μας και το μέρος ντε!

Θα είναι σε μαγαζί ή θα είναι Prive μάσα σε δικό μας χώρο;  ::

----------


## koki

Ε τότε σόρρυ αλλά εχουμε Linux Workshop  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Πριβε χωρος παιδες . Το μέρος το ψαχνω αν εχει καλο καιρο θα γινει καπου ανοικτα !

----------


## Neuromancer

κάρβουνα από που θα πάρουμε?  ::

----------


## ice

Θα καψουμε κανα δυο κόμβους !

Ελα να δηλωνουμε συμμετοχη παίδες .

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

::   ::  Kallithea United is coming!!!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Vasika souvlatzidiko dn einai afto ?  :: 
Eixa faei mia fora epistrefodas apo athina kai me epiase kopsimo..  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> καλά το λέω τελευταία στιγμή, αλλά αν έχει κανένας κανένα pigtail για senao (δανεικό για scan,σε n-female για αφρικάνο) και μπορούσε να το φέρει στο meeting θα ήμουν ευγνώμων !! πολύ ευγνώμων !!
> μα πάρα πολύ ευγνώμων


ufl σε ntype ή mmcx σε ntype?? Η σενάο τι είναι pcmcia ή mini-pci??

----------


## panoz

διαθέτω φωτογραφίες του event (sic) για να καταλάβουν οι απώντες τι χάσανε  :Stick Out Tongue:  

μπορω να τις ποστάρω εάν μου δώσουν την άδεια οι συμμετέχοντες ιδίως ο Χάρης - mew του οποίου έχω και τις πιο αποκαλυπτικές πόζες  ::

----------


## alasondro

ε βγάλτες τι περιμένεις ...
δώστους όλους στεγνά !!!

----------


## panoz

οκ πρώτος ο mew και οι υπόλοιπες αύριο γιατί είμαι λιώμα σήμερα  :: 

το χέρι είναι του ice

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

...δεν μασαμε! (η μασάμε??!)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

και σίδερα μασάμε  ::  

αλλά οι φεγγαρόπιτες κάθονται καλύτερα στο στομάχι  ::  

αναρώνω από το 3ο format σε μια μέρα και το 1ο array rebuild σε 2 χρόνια, και μόλις.. μου πέσει ο πυρετός θα ποστάρω και τις υπόλοιπες. Δυστυχώς είμαι ασύνδετος οπότε δεν παίζει ακόμα να τις ανεβάσω σε κάποια awmnίσια imagebank..

----------

